# Doran's Science of Self Defense



## lklawson (Aug 25, 2009)

I have republished Doran's Science of Self Defense by Bart J. Doran.

Special Thanks to Ken Pfrenger and Craig Gemeiner for allowing me to republish this rare manual.

The download is, as always, free.

http://www.lulu.com/content/paperback-book/dorans-science-of-self-defense/7578495

Blurb:


> Little information is readily available about the enigmatic Bart J. Doran save what he himself writes in his 1889 boxing manual. Ah, but what a manual it is!
> 
> Doran claims to have been an instructor of Boxing at the University of Michigan and at athletic clubs in Memphis, Cincinnati, and even Hamilton, Canada.
> 
> ...



Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Nagel (Aug 27, 2009)

This is excellent, truly a rare treasure. Thank you!


----------



## lklawson (Aug 28, 2009)

Nagel said:


> This is excellent, truly a rare treasure. Thank you!


My pleasure.

Have you gotten a chance to read Carpentier?

It's a decent book but pretty much of a kind with other period examples.  What I really liked about it was his advice on the clinch and watching the opponent's body, posture, and footwork for tells.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

